# plastic collated nails



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

lowes doesnt sell craftsman thats why most likely. Go to sears they will have it if its a craftsman product.


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Harley,

All of my nail guns will accept and run either plastic, paper or wire as long as the strip angle is correct. I have been running these for about 8 or 9 years without a problem, no Craftsmans though. :no: 

Eddy


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ewils91 said:


> Hi Harley,
> 
> All of my nail guns will accept and run either plastic, paper or wire as long as the strip angle is correct. I have been running these for about 8 or 9 years without a problem, no Craftsmans though. :no:
> 
> Eddy


What ewils91 (Eddy) said...


----------



## harley (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you I'll try them and let you know.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Doesn't that nailer take the standard 20-22° full head nails? HD stocks Grip-Rite and Lowes has them under a different brand (same box though). They should be available everywhere.


----------

